# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] La bande annonce du film qui n'est pas réel mais qu'on aimerait bien voir. Ou un truc du genre.

## Kahn Lusth

Certaines personnes ont du talent. D'autres ont trop de temps libre.
 S'il est aisé d'envier le premier et de rire du second, que doit on faire face à une personne qui cumule les deux?
 Je vous laisse réfléchir à ce sujet et contempler le résultat :

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## hellsing

miam, sympatoche

----------


## Zaiyurhf

En deux mots:  ::o:  ...  ::wub::  !!!

----------


## hellsing

Il ne lui a fallu que 1 mois et demi, ce mec est un grand malade.
La tronche du spy à la fin est franchement terrible.

----------


## Lorenzo77

génial cette B.A.  ::):

----------


## MrPapillon

Ça manque de gnanahinnn...

----------


## zabuza

Vraiment bien foutu, sympa ;p

----------


## Darkmistermomy

C'est tiré de quel film ? J'ai envie de le voir là  ::O:

----------


## atavus

Law abiding citizen.
En VF, c'est que "justice soit faite".

----------


## Nilsou

C'est plutôt un film sympa ou un nanar ?

La vidéo est énorme en tout cas.

----------


## JPKoffe

Pas de trace du sniper, c'est une honte !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Regarde à 2:00.

----------


## Regal

Mon Dieu, c'est superbe, magnifique, prodigieux. Kahn Lusth, si Dieu n'existait pas, tu serais le mien. Merci. <3

----------


## Nielle

Magnifique  ::wub:: 

Ca donne envie de le voir en film!

----------


## MeRkO

Du lourd.

----------


## HellBoy

Le film démarre bien mais l'histoire est cousue de fils blancs. A voir quand même ne serait-ce que pour les joutes verbales lors des audiences judiciaires. Les répliques sont singlantes. Et le film est bien percutant  ::):

----------


## Cyth

C'est le pyro qui manque au final. Mais c'est clair que c'est vachement bien foutu (y a juste le début quand l'ingé va ouvrir la porte où je trouve qu'il se déplace bizarrement).

----------


## Enigma

Il sort quand ce film ?  ::wub:: 

il manque le pyro et le sniper  ::sad::

----------


## KiwiX

Assez exceptionnel, quand même.

----------


## NazerMatt

> Il sort quand ce film ? 
> 
> il manque le pyro et le sniper


Mais si, on aperçoit le sniper à t = 2 minutes ! Bon je n'ai pas trouvé de trace du pyro par contre...  ::sad::  Certaines personnes manquent vraiment de goût... M'enfin chapeau l'artiste tout de même. A quand un remake TF2 des Tontons fligueurs ?  ::wub::

----------


## JeP

Très beau boulot !

----------


## Init=0

Bouach ! Enoooorme.

Même le scénar est chiadé... Chapeau bas.

Je me demandais si il s'était inspiré d'un scénario existant. Ça vous dit quelque chose ?

----------


## Métalchantant

L'excellence de certains rend la médiocrité des autres bien lourde.

----------


## Enigma

> Mais si, on aperçoit le sniper à t = 2 minutes ! Bon je n'ai pas trouvé de trace du pyro par contre...


On le voit une seconde, youpi  ::lol::

----------


## ElliotReid

J'ai bavé.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

La classe

----------


## wizlock

Juste énorme , un gros Bravo !

----------


## Yorkmouth

Cette vidéo montre bien la différence entre ceux qui ont une vie ... et les autres  ::ninja::

----------


## Pinkipou

Le boulot du mec est juste impressionnant. Les B.A. étatsuniennes c'est juste insupportable.

----------


## tb-51

"the  man who loses everythings" ,lol.

----------


## Ördek

Raaaah, ça donne envie  ::): 

Par contre, je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec Kahn Lust quant à cette histoire de temps à perdre  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Métalchantant

je vois pas en quoi produire ce genre de travail puisse être considéré comme du temps de perdu Oo. 
C'est une carte de visite, une ligne de plus à rajouter sur un cv, sauf bien évidemment si le type veut être plombier...là, je dis pas...

----------


## Nilsou

C'est clair que sur un CV accès sur le graphisme et la modélisation 3D, ça la fout bien ...

----------


## gros_bidule

Pfff vas y ça vaut pas Avatar en 3D lolol  :B): 
(je dis ça sous la contrainte - précision)

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ouaouw ! Ca sort quand, ce film ? J'adore le personnage principal...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bon je n'ai pas trouvé de trace du pyro par contre...


1:18.

----------


## D-Reaper

> Le boulot du mec est juste impressionnant. Les B.A. étatsuniennes c'est juste insupportable.


Je suis d'accord, mais les BA française de 6minute qui raconte le film et donc à la fin, tu n'a plus besoin d'allez le voir, c'est moyen aussi...

----------


## Pinkipou

> Je suis d'accord, *et* les BA française de 6minute qui raconte le film et donc à la fin, tu n'a plus besoin d'allez le voir, c'est moyen aussi...


Fixed.
Y'a des pays qui savent faire de bonnes BA ?

----------


## cromex

C'est vraiment génial ! C'est vachement pro, c'est juste parfait !

----------


## SylSquiddy

> 1:18.


on le voit bien la le pyro!

----------


## Chipatama

C'est juste *Aynorme*. Super bien fait et tout, sauf quand il tient le bracelet, ca bouge bizarrement, mais c'est du à l'intégration du perso dans la vidéo à mon avis.

----------

